
Ask HN: Startup lawyer in NYC, know any that are good and reasonable? - jeffrese
I have a self funded business that is profitable. I  recently did my first hire. I gave hime a salary and equity and I need an official document drawn up to cover the agreement. Please send you lawyer recommendations.<p>Thanks in advance for your help!
======
twunde
Take a look at Michael Horn
([http://www.nycstartuplawyer.com/](http://www.nycstartuplawyer.com/)), who's
also known for being the founder of Craft Coffee.

------
adamqureshi
I know one. I did the same thing. Email me (in my profile) and i'll connect
you. He's downtown around wall street.

